# Help with a mouth diease?



## AHatfield (Mar 12, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone would know what is wrong with a couple of my fish. The tiger barb gill is red and swollen, and also has something hanging off the bottom of his mouth. The Gouramis just has a bump on his mouth. Its the white spot beside his mouth. The Gouramis has had the spot for a few weeks, while the Tiger Barb has developed his condition within the last two to three days. Any info on condition or treatment would be appreciated. Nitrates=0 Amon=0 Nitrites=0. Thanks


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

It could just be an injury from a mouth fight between the two. If it is then a little melafix will help prevent infection.


----------



## AHatfield (Mar 12, 2008)

The gill on the Tiger Barb looks like it's disappearing, he's not eating, and is staying by himself in the corner. I dont think its because of fighting. I did start treating for infection.


----------

